

Russia declares September 13 (12 on leap years) as Programmer's Day - vaksel
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fru.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2F%25D0%2594%25D0%25B5%25D0%25BD%25D1%258C_%25D0%25BF%25D1%2580%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B3%25D1%2580%25D0%25B0%25D0%25BC%25D0%25BC%25D0%25B8%25D1%2581%25D1%2582%25D0%25B0

======
vaksel
for those who read Russian:
[http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C_%D0%BF...](http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0)

